# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  بنات ليل في معسكر منتخب مصر والرد زلزال

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

خرجت أحدي الصحف في جنوب أفريقيا لتشكك في سرقة الأموال من الفندق الذي يقيم فيه المنتخب المصري ولكن يبدو أن هذة الصحيفة ذادت الطين بلة فقد أكدت أن هناك مجموعة من لاعبي المنتخب المصري قد سهروا حتي الصباح مع فتيات وأن هذة الفتيات قد قامت بسرقة أموال اللاعبين.

وأمتد الحديث إلي تأكيد الواقعة حيث أشارت الصحيفة إلي أن الشرطة قد قامت بأستجواب جميع العاملين بالفندق وقد أكدت أن العاملين ليس لهم علاقة بواقعة السرقة وأن هناك عدد من أعضاء الفريق المصري قد سهروا حتي الصباح مع فتيات وهن من سرقوا اللاعبين المصريين.

وعقب الهزيمة أمام المنتخب الامريكي بثلاثية نظيفة أكد الأعلامي عمرو أديب المعروف بصدق أخباره أن واقعة سهر اللاعبين المصريين حقيقية وأن هناك لاعب في المنتخب المصري قد شارك في المباراة وهو علي جنابة-علي حد قول الاعلامي-وهو السبب في عدم توفيق الله للمنتخب المصري.

ويبدو ان الأتحاد المصري لكرة القدم سيفتح التحقيق حول واقعة سهر اللاعبين مع الفتيات حتي الصباح لكي يحاسب المقصر خاصة أن المباراة قد أثارت أستياء غالبية المشجعين المصريين بسبب الأداء السيء للمنتخب والذي يبدو أنه أمر غير طبيعي علي منتخب أدي بقوة أمام البرازيل وفاز علي إيطاليا بطل العالم.

الرد المزلزل

شن أحمد حسن ومحمد زيدان و أبوتريكة و حسن شحاتة هجوماّ عنيفاّ علي مقدم برنامج القاهرة اليوم في أوربت عمرو أديب عقب الاتهام الذي تداولته صحيفة جنوب أفريقية بوجود بنات ليل في معسكر المنتخب المصري قبل لقاء ايطاليا و اتهم عمرو ادبب منتخب مصر وقال منتخب " نجس" و هناك لاعبين أنجاس في المنتخب المصري .
احمد حسن صرح لعمرو أديب أننا منتخب محترم وندافع عن بلادنا و لنا عائلات و كان أملنا في إسعاد منتخب مصر و كل هذه الكلام غير صحيح و لا مشكلة في هزيمتنا طالما فعلنا كل ما بوسعنا وكل لاعبينا محترمين و لـ 5 أعوام نسعد الجماهير واشتهرنا بالأخلاق الحميدة ويجب علي الإعلام المصري أن يدافع عن لاعبي منتخب بلاده و نحن لسنا لاعبين أنجاس و أي معلق في مصر عليه أن يحترم نفسه .

فيما تحدث أبوتريكة لعمرو أديب بصوت عالي و بغضب كبير: "أنك تتكلم عن منتخب مصر الذي اسعد الجماهير و فعل كل ما بوسعه من أجل مصر يا أستاذ عمر نحن لنا زوجات و أولاد و دين و نحن نبكي علي الهزيمة مثلكم فلا تتهمونا في شرفنا وفي مصر التي نحبها مثلكم نحن أشرف جيل في كرة القدم المصرية لا تتهمونا بدون أدلة فلاعبتنا محترمة و الحمدلله نقرأ القران يومياّ معاّ و نصلى معاّ الفجروجميع الصلوات و نخاف من ربنا أهم من الناس جميعاّ ".
فيما قام شحاتة مدرب المنتخب المصري بسب كبير لعمرو أديب وقال له بالعامية : " هل دخلت في موجة الهجوم نحن محترمين غصبن عن أي حد و نحن لاعبون محترمون و مش عاوزين نلعب كورة تاني و طز فيكم و الله يخرب بيوتكم ".

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  شو هالحكي؟

----------


## saousana

العنزة اللي بتوقع بيكثرو ذباحينها 
مش هيك المثل بقول ؟؟ 
عيب على المعلقين المصريين هاد الحكي 
مهو مبارح كانو منتخب الساجدين ؟؟
مشكور زيكو

----------


## غسان

_هاذ الحكي كله تخبيص ..._ 

_بس بحياة العرب ما بصير فيهم خير ... مبسوطين على حالهم فازوا على ايطاليا ولعبوا كويس قدام البرازيل اخر شي بيخسروا 3 -0 من امريكا .. طلعوا وطلعوا ايطاليا وتأهلت امريكا الي هيه لا على البال ولا الخاطر .. دايما لازم ننزعها بالاخر ... بحياتها ما بتكمل معنا ... سبحان الله .._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

المباراة مبيوعة :Db465236ff: 

يالله بستاهلوا مشان يحرموا يفوزوا على ايطاليا :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

له عيب عالرجال شو هالحكي كل هذا يطلع من منتخب مصر عفكرة مجنون يحكي وعاقل يسمع خسروا قدام برازيل 3-4 فازوا على اطاليا 1-0  وخسروا قدام امريكا 3-0 بدي واحد عاقل يفهمني شو الغلط في القصة .

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> _هاذ الحكي كله تخبيص ..._ 
> 
> _بس بحياة العرب ما بصير فيهم خير ... مبسوطين على حالهم فازوا على ايطاليا ولعبوا كويس قدام البرازيل اخر شي بيخسروا 3 -0 من امريكا .. طلعوا وطلعوا ايطاليا وتأهلت امريكا الي هيه لا على البال ولا الخاطر .. دايما لازم ننزعها بالاخر ... بحياتها ما بتكمل معنا ... سبحان الله .._


[align=center] 
اي اسكت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ما انت بتشجع ايطاليا و فريقك تأهل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

هي زي ما حكى احمد 
مبيوعه 
كيف العرب يغلبو اميركا
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هي زي ما حكى احمد 
> مبيوعه 
> كيف العرب يغلبو اميركا


[align=center] 
مبيوعه؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لصالح الرمثا مبيوعه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا ريت الرمثا تلعب 
كان هلا مرتاحين

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مشكوووورين ع المروووور شباب

----------

